# Welcome!!!



## KevinST

Welcome... to the new ********!
The old system (running on a modified YaBB Gold system) was taken down approx 18:00 on Friday 5th March 2004, over the last (no idea what the time is!!) hours all of the posts and user data has been migrated over to this new system running on a modified phpBB version 2.06 software.
We've been down for the last day or so because of the migration... but mainly because we needed to reindex the search system; every single word used in all 262,000 posts on this board has a unique ID and is cross referenced with every single post that the word is used in! Hopefully - it all works !! 
The old system used text files to hold everything in... we've now joined the 21st century and are now using a SQL database on mySQL

The conversion process has been tested many times - more times than I care to remember... it's good, but I don't believe anything is 100% perfect. If you can't login for any reason then send me an email (kevinst @ ********.co.uk). If you see any issues with the site then please post a message in the site news board.

If you had been using a non-standard avatar then your posts no longer has it. You need to upload your avatar via the Profile link. Avatars must be no larger than 110x100 pixles and no bigger than 25K in size.

If you had changed your screen name on the old system (i.e. the name displayed was not the same as the name you loged in as) then I hope you sent me an email... if you did you should have received an email back from me confirming your new login name... if you didn't send me an email then all your posts will show up as from your login name. If you want your login name changed to your old screen name then email me (kevinst @ ********.co.uk) with details of your login name, screen name and hol long you've been using your screenname for.

Some new toys and functionality...

Polls - any registered user can start and vote in polls. If these get abused or misused then this feature may be turned off.
Calander - at the top we now have a graphical calander.
Creating posts - if you want to insert a tag e.g. *bold* then you can now just highlight the text and press the bold button - it adds the tags automatically.
Usergroups - you can be a member of a usergroup and it will show up next to your posts (i.e. TTOC).

Finally, I'd like to say a big thank you to those members who helped out in testing and fault finding of this new system; in no particular order... nutts, kmpowell, paul_ag-audi, NormStrm, irving, GOLF_GTTi, Dean_Southcombe, vlastan, red916, scoTTy, NP, jonah, jacTT225, r14n, aidb, kingcutter

Kevin and Jae


----------



## Jae

The site indexed in under 9 hours! 

Over 6,000,000 rows of data in the database now!

Enjoy y'all!!!!

Jae & KevinST


----------



## whirlypig

Well Done !

Like the changes and certainly seems quicker, guess that will really show when searching.


----------



## John C

Well done to you both for all your hard work

Thanks!

John


----------



## RobbieTT

Cheers fellas, looks good.

Bit of a challenge being asked for my password again...


----------



## NormStrm

Well done Jae & Kev, thanks for putting in the long hours to get the forum back running so speedily.

The shakes were just starting when the forum returned 8)

Norman


----------



## moley

Nice one chaps.

Great look and certainly seems faster.

The only problem I have is that my Avatar has disappeared [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Moley


----------



## moley

Nice one chaps.

Great look and certainly seems faster.

The only problem I have is that my Avatar has disappeared [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Moley


----------



## head_ed

Ooooh... nice work guys!


----------



## Jae

Sorry, but some Avatars where too big. Please upload again through your profile - yes, upload!!

Jae


----------



## jonah

That was quick! good work both of you


----------



## trevor

Thanks Guys looks good ,had ajob remembering password though!!

cheers TTrevor


----------



## Private Prozac

Fantastic work fellas.

A really clear, neat and tidy looking new forum. Congratulations on what I hope was a smooth transition and in such fast time.

Let's all work hard to keep the new forum a HAPPY, non-bitchy and relevant site that others can look to and see what it's supposed to be like on a car forum!


----------



## oettinger1.8T

Wow its much faster, wot a great job you have done guys!


----------



## aidb

You've done a great job, and soooooo quick.


----------



## moss

Sweet nice to have it back at last........... :twisted:

Well done :wink:


----------



## moley

Woo hoo ... avatar is back ... by coverting to the required 110 x 110 pixels (thanks to Ulead Photo Explorer) 

Also just tried some of the new features - good stuff guys.

Moley


----------



## Private Prozac

Webmasters: How do we create our sig pics now? Is it a different format and how do we access the gallery?

I've checked faq's and it mentions emailing you for a password. Correct?

Got it. 'Always attach sig' in profile. Sorry!! :?


----------



## Wallsendmag

looks great just one question how do I alter my pic to less than 24kb when it is 60kb at the minute?


----------



## moley

auditt260bhp said:


> Webmasters: How do we create our sig pics now? Is it a different format and how do we access the gallery?
> 
> I've checked faq's and it mentions emailing you for a password. Correct?


I thinks it's the same as before:

Use "Profile" to create your sig details and to manage your up loading of pics use the "Extra" route, although I you can now upload pics directly from the Avatar control panel at the bottom of the Profile page (which is what I did).

Moley


----------



## moley

wallsendmag said:


> looks great just one question how do I alter my pic to less than 24kb when it is 60kb at the minute?


I used the "convert" feature in Ulead Photo Explorer - just set the pixel size to 110. You can download Ulead Photo Explorer free but I can't find the address at the mo - try a search.

Moley

UPDATE: try here http://www.ulead.com/pex/runme.htm


----------



## Wallsendmag

http://www.ulead.com/pex/runme.htm
if anyone else needs it [/quote]


----------



## Wallsendmag

beat me to it


----------



## mighTy Tee

Excellent, well done chaps and looks fantastic.

Only one problem - wife was expecting me to take her shopping this afternoon - now your back she is having to modify her expectations


----------



## aidb

Hey,
How come wallsendmag's got an ENORMOUS avatar? :shock:

(Avatar envy's a very sad thing) :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Fresh air and inabiltiy to read instructions but its better now


----------



## A11NVP

New world looks excellent - well done chaps


----------



## aycer

Kevin & Jae,
Looks good and seems quicker. Thanks for all your hard work. Get any sleep last night??


----------



## Wak

o00hh first post ....scary everything is in different places....
Looking good... well done for a smooth migration,


----------



## davidg

great job ,lots of new things , good to see you can save im's ,i did save my ims but they all made it across


----------



## Love_iTT

Excellent, really quick too.

Well done Jae and Kevin and take a long earned rest 

Graham


----------



## Andyman

Nice job, definitely faster


----------



## L8_0RGY

Wow :shock:

Still finding my way around.

Looks radically different from before. Not as many smilies as before though 

Nice work fellas


----------



## davidg

l8_0rgy said:


> Not as many smilies as before though
> 
> Nice work fellas


Yes seen this as well


----------



## moss

Still allows big sig pic's :wink:


----------



## Rob_Autobahn

Nice work with the new forum. Its a lot slicker than the previous forum which although was nice, the improvement is obvious.

Well done!


----------



## vlastan

TToo much time under our names has a double T. I guess this was intentional or are you guys stuttering?


----------



## r14n

Nice one Chap's


----------



## vlastan

Although I have enable the attach signature in each posting and in the profile the link is there, I can't see my signature. Why this?


----------



## vlastan

Very weird. It now works but I had to modify the link in the profile for another picture.


----------



## ronin

superb!!!!! thanks for all the efforts guys - it wouldnt be here without you


----------



## kingcutter

looks cool and feels quicker


----------



## pas_55

:wink: Well done guy's come a long way over the years.Keep up the good work :wink:


----------



## staTTz

Nice one fellas. 
Looks great and its definatley quicker.


----------



## ttcJKD

Thanks for the email. Good job. Seems to work fine on my Mac, and 'feels' a lot quicker, even at 56k.


----------



## Guest

an improvement


----------



## Chip_iTT

Well done guys... perfectly executed to plan and that was *no *mean feat.


----------



## scoTTy

*Good job chaps.*

I think the best things are the ability to split threads (to stop good threads being ruined or pulled off track) and the fact that the search works so incredibly quickly.

We defo need to get some more smileys at some point in the future but I'm sure the world won't end with the ones we have now.


----------



## KevinST

Just quickly poped in to see what's happening - got friends over so no ******** for me tonight!

*T*To Much Time on My Hands was intentional - forgot to tell Jae about my artistic license so it looks like he's removed it!

Smilies sory... emoticons... will all be added - got to do them one at a time ... but they will be done!


----------



## L8_0RGY

Nice one Kev.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Nice - it's a little like walking into a familiar room that's had a new coat of paint! (sure there was more to it than that tho'  )

Well done all

Jackie x


----------



## davidg

KevinST said:


> Smilies sory... emoticons... will all be added - got to do them one at a time ... but they will be done!


Thumbs up smilies x2


----------



## paulatt

Fantastic job!! Well done. 
Hope you are out celebrating this evening!! :lol:


----------



## saint

TBH - I don't like it - the mix of standard forum and the TT look does not seem to work that well - too much of a contrast. I also thought that with this version of forum software the look and colour schematics are totally customisable by the user - all I see is TTforum and Subsilver - both of which look the same.

I must however congrat u guys on the choice of forum software its alot better than the last - and faster too


----------



## L8_0RGY

saint said:


> I also thought that with this version of forum software the look and colour schematics are totally customisable by the user - all I see is TTforum and Subsilver - both of which look the same.


I can't notice any difference either!


----------



## Foiel

Cool guys !  

Tkanks for your job !

GRAZIE ! :lol:


----------



## gazandjan

Well done guys - very good work

Congrats


----------



## jrv

Superp Job!
Really like the new look....

Regards
JRV (Southampton)


----------



## jrv

jrv said:


> Superp Job!
> Really like the new look....
> 
> Regards
> JRV (Southampton)


errmmm Superb is what I meant lol...
...anyway, well done!


----------



## KevinST

saint said:


> TBH - I don't like it - the mix of standard forum and the TT look does not seem to work that well - too much of a contrast. I also thought that with this version of forum software the look and colour schematics are totally customisable by the user - all I see is TTforum and Subsilver - both of which look the same.
> 
> I must however congrat u guys on the choice of forum software its alot better than the last - and faster too


You're never going to please everyone !! :roll: :wink:

Although the system does allow for user selectable skins it was decided that we would keep a single forum identity. The system overrides the your selection with ttForum. Was going to remove subsilver... but wasn't sure on the effect it would have, and it was getting late!


----------



## saint

:roll:

What has happened to my Sa|nTT? Don't tell me I will have to create a new username and account?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

w'hoooo!

we made it! 8)

cheers Guys - [smily=thumbsup]


----------



## scotty26

Fantastic Job Chaps - looks great!


----------



## Eskobar

Looks great and is working really quickly - well done guys!


----------



## KevinST

saint said:


> :roll:
> 
> What has happened to my Sa|nTT? Don't tell me I will have to create a new username and account?


You (along with a load of others who disn't read the repeated requests!!) never sent me an email telling me that your screenname and login name was different and you wanted it changed !!

Confirm via IM that you want your username changed to "Sa|nTT" and as long as mySQL will take the | as a valid character (can't see any reason why not) then I'll change it. Some time after requesting you won't be able to log in with saint, and will have to change to Sa|nTT


----------



## John C

saint said:


> :roll:
> 
> What has happened to my Sa|nTT? Don't tell me I will have to create a new username and account?


RTFM!

or RTFPosts about it - sheeish you Gardiners!


----------



## DXN

very good changes so far (just exploring after being away for a while),

Just IM KevST about dxn getting back to "DXN"
Sorry didn't send email either!
Ta Andy


----------



## saint

> or RTFPosts about it - sheeish you Gardiners!
> 
> Just aswell you Bankers need maths instead of eNgleesh


----------



## stevett

Great update to the site guys. The speed is fantastic, particularly on searches. Has there been a hardware change or just purely txt database > sql?!

Well done!


----------



## KevinST

stevett said:


> Great update to the site guys. The speed is fantastic, particularly on searches. Has there been a hardware change or just purely txt database > sql?!
> 
> Well done!


Just a change from YaBB (using perl and text files) to phpBB (using php and mySQL).
The searches are very fast as every word in the database has it's own entry and is cross referenced with every post it appears in (very quick search results - big database on the server though  )


----------



## NaughTTy

Many congrat chaps - 1st time in since the change over - nice and fast - even on my old dial-up at home


----------



## TankTop

Good work fellahs!! Lookin' good and very fast. Thumbs up all round 

TankTop


----------



## Steve_C

Looks great, working faster ! Well done.


----------



## Solstice

Wonderful job guys. Much faster.


----------



## A3DFU

Excellent new forum :lol: Well done Jae and Kevin!!


----------



## was

Excellent, well done chaps and looks fantastic.

much appreciated :lol:


----------

